# "Baby Proofing" Budgie's Room



## Lilsprout (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm currently preparing to foster budgies and something I have thought of, baby proofing the room. My computer is in their room (so we can spend as much time together as possible) and I was going to get plastic cord covers for every single cord in case someone goes in for a quick nibble as well as those baby proof socket covers so no one sticks their beak or toe into an outlet. There is a window in the room but I am going to cover it until I can teach the budgie(s) that window=solid object. In addition I have some framed and mounted insect specimens on the wall, should I remove those?
Other than that I've removed all of my furniture except for my bed and computer desk (so I can have room for several cages and play areas in the room) the closet doors are perpetually closed because I don't get stuff out of there often. Any other safety considerations I should take into account?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

If you don't want them perching on the mounted insect specimens, then you should probably remove them, otherwise it sounds like you've thought of everything!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Any framed picture they are likely to land on. 
If you have any tall furniture in the room they will also head to the top of that, so either try and find a way to keep them off or cover the top so it doesn't get messy. 
I find that keeping my curtains drawn (but the light on so the birds can navigate the room) when I have new birds helps them to navigate the room. once they have the confidence to fly around the room and know it well, I will have the curtains open. There is still a net curtain up which helps them to realise not to go that way. 

Sounds like you have a lot of things covered.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Sooner or later, one of them will decide that whatever window coverings you have would make good shredder toys and will "teach" the other birds to join in. :laughing1: (With a lot of birds coming and going, one of them is bound to think of almost anything sooner or later--I think of it as part of the fun of fostering.) Just make sure it's nothing they'll get their little claws stuck in. I redirect them and no major damage has been done. Yet. 

Mine all love looking out the windows, BTW. Sometimes two of the will sit there looking like they are chatting about whatever they can see.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh, and ceiling light fixtures. If it's not enclosed, make sure it's nothing they could get hurt on or burned by--LED bulbs stay cooler.


----------



## Lilsprout (Oct 28, 2017)

lbeckman said:


> Oh, and ceiling light fixtures. If it's not enclosed, make sure it's nothing they could get hurt on or burned by--LED bulbs stay cooler.


That's great because I just bought LED bulbs, I'm going to take the cover off the ceiling light because it's basically a little bowl that they could easily get stuck in. I just thought of that now after I looked up at the ceiling lol!


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

The only other thing I would suggest, is something to hang on the outside handle of the door, to warn others in the house that a cage is open and birds may be flying around.
Best of luck


----------

